# One very hard stool followed by few soft BMs



## 16014 (Mar 26, 2007)

I get 3 BMs everyday. These few weeks, I have been getting this very hard stool (pellet like) about 2 to 4 inches long followed by much softer ones for my first BM in the morning. The next 2 BMs are soft. Then I will feel like I need to go for the rest of the day. My doctor asked me to take Metamucil 1.5 Tablespoon every morning but that doesn't help at all. Does anyone experienced something like this? What do you do to get a relief? It's hurting my fissure so much. Please help.Jest


----------



## FinallySolved (Dec 14, 2004)

How much water do you drink a day? Try drinking more water...not tea, not soda, nor juice, but pure water.


----------

